# Aristo smoke unit?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Got a passenger car smoke unit, the tubular unit with the top deflector/cover. No instructions, wondering what voltage it's supposed to work at, and how many drops of fluid to use? Mounted it my Bobber, track powered. Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe it runs at regular "track voltages" or from ~12-16 volts a/c.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Add about 6 to 8 drops of fluid. These smoke units seem to not last long. Do not run it out of fluid. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Aristo design neither works very well nor lasts very long. Treat it gently


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be clear, this smoke unit is not the "prime mover" smoke unit that is a nice little black box with a fan and a microprocessor to control everything. This new unit is in MOST newer Aristo diesels and steamers. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Greg read the post says its passenger cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know, just was trying to clarify for people who do not know there is more than one type of Aristo smoke unit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, 
Do you know the voltage that the Prime mover smoker oprates on? I got one from a battery conversion and am thinking it would be ok for the caboose chef and his blackened pork chops.... 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The prime mover one will run at any voltage you throw at it. I have run them on 24 volts DCC. It is microprocessor controlled and has an internal voltage regulator, and full wave bridge on the input, so you can run them from AC even. 

They make a lot more smoke, and will shut off when they run out of fluid. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Greg, 
The crew will be happy to know they can 'smoke it up'! 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, no matter what Aristo tells you, use 3.5 cc of fluid per filling... 4cc fills the reservoir, but some can spill if you rock it side to side. A properly functioning unit will give you at least 20 minutes of smoke, and usually 40... We have tested about 20 of the buggers... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I use MTH 0 gauge proto 1 units with a little modification they will fit in aristo little black box. 3 of these units will smoke you out of the house! I would have to look up the part number for you..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB /Suethe generators will last a long time without fluid in them. 
Just be sure to get the proper voltage as there are many different seuthe voltages available. 


Here is a place that has a 22 volt unit. 

http://www.modelrailcraft.com/SearchResults.asp 

And an LGB type 16 volt unit: 

http://www.eurobahntrains.com/pictures.asp?iProductID=11961


----------

